# using dvd reciever for tv use



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

My friend has a 5.1 dvd receiver and that's connected to the tv via yellow, red, and white in the input outs. I am wondering if I can ditch the yellow and connect it thru the audio out and use the receiver for regular tv use, not exclusive to dvd play bcuz the speakers do not get used often.

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wil11o6 said:


> My friend has a 5.1 dvd receiver and that's connected to the tv via yellow, red, and white in the input outs.


Can you restate this? The Y, R,W leads are connected to the outputs of what and the inputs of what?



> I am wondering if I can ditch the yellow and connect it thru the audio out and use the receiver for regular tv use, not exclusive to dvd play bcuz the speakers do not get used often.


Again, I am not sure what is connected now and what is desired.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What does he use for normal TV viewing? Does he do the tuning in the TV, or in an external cable or Sat box? 

Ideally you would want a digital connection for the audio and at least component, prefereably HDMI for the video from the DVD/Rec to the display.

As Kal says, it is hard to make out what you have connected from the description. Look at the back of each unit and give the exact naming of the connections. I would also recommend including model numbers.


----------



## wil11o6 (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry, I wasn't specific as this is for my friend. He has a dvd receiver. I don't have the model number, but its a 5.1 LG dvd receiver player so its meant to only work for dvds. The five LG satellite speakers are connected to the dvd receiver player via speaker wire and the dvd player is connected to the tv with y,w,r cable to the inputs that allow for dvd playback. I don't know that it is since I am not at his house.

The speakers can only be used when watching dvds, otherwise, they use tv speakers for cable tv watching. I am wondering if I can use the dvd receiver player as a regular receiver into the audio out in the back of the tv so they can watch cable tv with the 5 satellite speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

wil11o6 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't specific as this is for my friend. He has a dvd receiver. I don't have the model number, but its a 5.1 LG dvd receiver player so its meant to only work for dvds. The five LG satellite speakers are connected to the dvd receiver player via speaker wire and the dvd player is connected to the tv with y,w,r cable to the inputs that allow for dvd playback. I don't know that it is since I am not at his house.
> 
> The speakers can only be used when watching dvds, otherwise, they use tv speakers for cable tv watching. I am wondering if I can use the dvd receiver player as a regular receiver into the audio out in the back of the tv so they can watch cable tv with the 5 satellite speakers.


OK.

The answer is "probably." First, get the R/W audio leads (ignore the yellow video lead) and connect them from the TV's audio out to an available audio input on the LG. Second, see if it works by selecting that input after checking the menus on the TV to ascertain that the audio out is active. Good luck.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Get us the model #, then we can check to see if the player actually has audio inputs. Will only work if this is the case. If you are over there you can also look, they will be labeled as such, let us know.


----------

